# Is There Such A Thing of Too Much Circulation?



## J-Aqua (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I was pretty much given a 29gal X-saltwater tank. It came with 2 fairly new Hydor Koralia powerheads. I beleive the GPH is between 600-850gph EACH. I would like to put these in my 75gal Electric Blue Jack Dempsey tank and remove my other old weak powerheads.

There's an AC110 and an XP3 (spraybar) which is helping somewhat with circulation. I want to put these two Hydor Koralia powerheads on each side of my 75gal tank. These would be placed little lower then mid-level in the tank pointed upwards at a 60 degree angle. I'll be re-doing the tank with more driftwood and replacing the gravel with sand here in a couple of weeks (soaking 20lbs of driftwood)

The tank inhabitants will be thinned out and the 75gal will only contain 1 Male Electric Blue Jack Dempsey (5inches), 4 yoyo loaches (ranging from 2-3inches), 1 BN Pleco (3inches) and in the process of finding a 4-5inch female normal Jack Dempsey.

So, 600-850gph on each side of a 4ft tank to much circulation in a Cichlid Tank? :drooling:

Let me know folks
Thanks,
J


----------



## J-Aqua (Jan 17, 2008)

Bah, I knew I should have did a better search before posting... this answers my question

:idea:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... n&&start=0

Sorry folks! :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

That does sound like quite a bit of flow. I have 500gph on one side and 250 on the other side of my 55 and it works okay. Since you aren't trying to decide whether or not to purchase I would do it and observe the behavior of the fish. If they go toward the bottom and avoid the flow its too much if they seem fine it's probably okay. My Red Zebras like to surf the current coming out of the 500gph pump. There has got to be an upper limit of how much flow is acceptable, but I've yet to see it posted anywhere.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

When your fish are flat against a wall of the tank looking like pancakes, or spinning in circles around the tank looking like they're trying to swim upstream - then it's too much circulation.

Other then that I say the more the merrier, depending on the fish of course


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> When your fish are flat against a wall of the tank looking like pancakes, or spinning in circles around the tank looking like they're trying to swim upstream - then it's too much circulation.
> 
> Other then that I say the more the merrier, depending on the fish of course


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## J-Aqua (Jan 17, 2008)

True thanks for the comments.

I think I'll go ahead and give it a shot. I figured out out which pump its #3 on drfoster and smith's website which pumps out about 650gph. I know my loaches will absolutely love the currents and curculation. I do have a wavemaker that I got with the 29gal as well I could put it on a timer and have them shut off and on.

My JD is fairly a big fellow... :thumb: 









I'm not going to put it in the tank right now I'll wait tell I re-do the aquascaping and add my new driftwood.

Here's the tank


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I've got 900 GPH running on a 75 tall right now and the fish are doing fine.

7 geophagus tapajos sp. "orange head"
5 clown loach
6 corydoras sterbai
1 yo yo loach
8 congo tetra
4 bushynose plecos
3 otocinclus
2 siamensis

Aside from the oto's constantly getting into the overflow for the algae I haven't had any issues, and that's a pretty good current on a 75 gallon tank - planted too.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

That is a beautiful JD and the tank is great too. I like the use of the big plastic bamboo plants going across the top :thumb:


----------



## J-Aqua (Jan 17, 2008)

DirtyBlackSocks,

Total GPH would be about 1200gph not counting any circulation and water movement the filters give off plus my internal UV (which isn't a whole lot). The **** with it I think I'll just go for it I am sure they'll love the movement it will give off.

Tannable,

Thanks for the nice comment :wink: I am not sure if I am going to still use the bamboo as over hanging when I re-do the tank. Kinda takes up space in the corners and doesn't give it much depth. We'll see...


----------



## nomadofthehills (May 24, 2005)

I've run over 600gph on a ten gallon. The fish adapt, and imo, do better, depending on the species.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I wouldn't put any high bodied fish like angelfish or discus in waters that crazy but I'd imagine there are plenty of fish out there that adapt just fine.

If anything you can remove a powerhead or put them on an alternating timer so only one runs at any given time.

I know those koraline disperse the water movement a lot more than say an AquaClear powerhead, i.e. it's not just one solid straight jet of water being pushed. So it's probably not nearly as bad as it reads on paper.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I dont have any suggestions about your question but I do have a comment!

BEAUTIFUL setup! And BEAUTIFUL EBJD!!!     :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :dancing:


----------

